# OK Bermuda looking terrible



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Let me start out by saying there are some amazing lawns on here. There are obviously a lot of people on here that know what they are doing when it comes to lawns. I have been a lurker on here awhile but have never posted anything until now. I live in Oklahoma and have a Bermuda lawn. I have recently ran into an issue. I normally keep the HOC about 2.5"-3" due to it being so bumpy but decided to drop it down to 2" to reset it. Well, when I did that it started raining on me. The kicker is, I didn't bag it and I should have. It started to brown and look terrible so I came back a couple weeks later with a rake and got a lot of the clippings/dead grass/thatch up and have bagged it the last two times trying to get all the clippings off the ground because I think it has choked it out. When I did that it left some really thin spots and just looks terrible now. I am pretty much writing off this year but am hoping it will bounce back next Summer. Is there anything I can do to help prep for next year? I am thinking I will have to throw some seed down in the thin spots next year but I wanted to see what some of you thought. I appreciate any help or feedback! The first picture is from August 2nd, the second and third are from this morning, September 6th (note, there is a lot of dew in these pics).


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just continue to mow. You'll be good. It'll all bounce back, and you won't have to worry about seeding, etc.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@WhiteSubi did you raise your height of cut after you did the reset?


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Absolutely do not seed your lawn. I wasted a good chunk of money going that route before I knew what I was doing. Just push your lawn with a good fertilizer and watering schedule and your Bermuda will fill in any gaps.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Keep the faith. It'll come back. It's the toughest grass known to man.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @WhiteSubi did you raise your height of cut after you did the reset?


I did not. I have been cutting it at 2" still. Should I raise it up a notch?

Thank you everyone for the replies and words. I will keep trucking!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

you need to raise it up a notch or it will keep cutting off all the green. Also, might have fungus, can't tell, from wet grass clippings sitting on there for so long, keeping the lawn wet.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Or, scalp it down one notch lower than you are mowing now, then go back to the 2". That will help it air out, and train it to grow the green lower down.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Raise it up a notch, and don't seed. Bermuda will fill in very nicely on its own once you really commit to it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

WhiteSubi said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > @WhiteSubi did you raise your height of cut after you did the reset?
> ...


If you can go a notch lower without major damage I'd take it down a notch like @ktgrok said. Bag the clippings when you do. If you haven't fertilized in a while put down some quick release fert. Raise your mower up a notch and let it grow up to that height. Then mow often. You always want to raise the mower up slightly higher than your reset height. There could be some fungus in there. Hard to tell.


----------



## chrishinckle (Jul 16, 2019)

WhiteSubi said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > @WhiteSubi did you raise your height of cut after you did the reset?
> ...


IM here in the state too. I did what you did first, after that I actually took mine down to 1 inch and bagged everything. Filled 24 48 gallon bags in 7k sq ft, took it out to the farm for compost. After that I watered in 1.5 a week and laid down a 11-11-22 fert to help with the root establishment, Im pretty new to this but I was talking to gentleman at Eckroat about it. Now I mow at 1.5 in and do not bag. Recovered nicely, took 10 days. I would imagine that would be the same for you. Were going to have some hot and sunny days ahead for sure.


----------



## justin144 (Jul 27, 2019)

Have you checked for army worms?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

What you're seeing as thin are the areas where the grass got leggy when it's left to grow out to 3". I did the same thing, this year it's as thick as carpet mowed sub 1". It'll fill out again, definitely raise it back up or double-down and lower it one more notch and then raise it back to 2".

You'll be fine! Everyone has the same worries when they're just getting into this level of lawn care. Find comfort in the fact that we've all been in the same place you are!


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

justin144 said:


> Have you checked for army worms?


I have not. Maybe I should just to rule it out. Thank you

I thank everyone for their input and suggestions. I think I might just raise it up for the remainder of the year since it's getting close to the end and then lower it back down next year (bagging the clippings). I have a 1 year old so it's hard to spend hours and hours on my yard right now but he will be helping me soon enough! I will take a look for any signs of a fungus as well and go from there. Thanks again all! You have given me hope lol.


----------



## justin144 (Jul 27, 2019)

Yah last year, we went through a drought period and then we got a lot of rain. Somehow armyworms were all over the neighborhood after that. My grass went from lush green, to brown like yours. Are other people's' lawns turning brown too?


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

justin144 said:


> Yah last year, we went through a drought period and then we got a lot of rain. Somehow armyworms were all over the neighborhood after that. My grass went from lush green, to brown like yours. Are other people's' lawns turning brown too?


Oh man, that had to have been a huge bummer. no sir, mine is the only one. It's killing me lol.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

looks like orange color. You may push it with N.


----------



## BassBoss (Sep 1, 2018)

Looks like fungus to me. I'm having a bad go with rust myself right now. Really bad. And yours looks similar minus the red tire tracks I see in mine.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

BassBoss said:


> Looks like fungus to me. I'm having a bad go with rust myself right now. Really bad. And yours looks similar minus the red tire tracks I see in mine.


I will do some research on the rust. I do have some HeritageG fungicide left, maybe I should throw some down. Even if it's not rust it could act as a preventative. Do you see any harm in that?



friscolawner said:


> looks like orange color. You may push it with N.


I could def throw some down.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Definitely a fungus issue. How often are you watering? Are you knocking down morning dew? Throw down a generic fungicide and push it with some N and finally MOW MOW MOW!


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> Definitely a fungus issue. How often are you watering? Are you knocking down morning dew? Throw down a generic fungicide and push it with some N and finally MOW MOW MOW!


Eeekk. I will throw some down. I have an irrigation system, currently its on 3 times a week putting just below 1/2" each time so I figure just over 1" a week. I will get the ol Honda fired up. I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

WhiteSubi said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a fungus issue. How often are you watering? Are you knocking down morning dew? Throw down a generic fungicide and push it with some N and finally MOW MOW MOW!
> ...


No worries! Keep us posted on what course of action you take and the results. I re-read through this thread and seen a lot of conflicting advice. BLUF: a scalp will help it green back up it will just look kinda ugly for a week or two. Also, it's Bermuda so it's ok to experiment! It will grow back. Lol


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Here is a little update. I took these this morning September 19. I mowed it up 1 notch and got some N down. It has greened up in some spots where the brown was but I'm still keeping patience. I did increase the run time on my sprinkler system a couple minutes thinking it might be drought stress. The second image looks "wet" but it's not wet in person.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Am I having the same issue you guys are? I feel like this just crept up in like a day or two.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Just found this literal silver spot this morning as I was knocking down the dew.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

SwBermuda said:


> Am I having the same issue you guys are? I feel like this just crept up in like a day or two.


Humidity has been super high down here in SW OK. Prime time growing and breading for fungi.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> SwBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Am I having the same issue you guys are? I feel like this just crept up in like a day or two.
> ...


Absolutely. It has been cooler, more moist, muggy, humid in EP and it's taken 3 days for this fungus to appear. Now I'm out here begging for the sun😂😂😂


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

SwBermuda said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > SwBermuda said:
> ...


Lol I hear you! That's the price you pay for being a Gator Fan. J/k


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> SwBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Two9tene said:
> ...


shouldn't have gone there lol .

Any ways, I'm gonna spot scalp the fungus areas, put some 21-0-0 and see what happens. Not much growing season left. Temps starting to drop.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Man it sure does look close. It has been pretty hot and humid here but supposed to get into the 70s end of next week for fall (hopefully). I am still having issues. Here is a pic from today. I'm not sure if it's a fungus or what like others mentioned. I was thinking maybe Bermudagrass decline? Root rot? I did mow it up a notch and it didn't seem to help. I did also get some N down and it greened up the areas not affected. I'm to the point now where I hope I can get it back for next year.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

WhiteSubi said:


> Man it sure does look close. It has been pretty hot and humid here but supposed to get into the 70s end of next week for fall (hopefully). I am still having issues. Here is a pic from today. I'm not sure if it's a fungus or what like others mentioned. I was thinking maybe Bermudagrass decline? Root rot? I did mow it up a notch and it didn't seem to help. I did also get some N down and it greened up the areas not affected. I'm to the point now where I hope I can get it back for next year.


You said you checked for debris in those areas (I.e. the screwdriver test) right?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@WhiteSubi The third and forth picture sure look like sod webworm damage to me. Have you ruled out army worms or sod webworms? Do the dish soap test on a spot at the edge of damaged areas.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> WhiteSubi said:
> 
> 
> > Man it sure does look close. It has been pretty hot and humid here but supposed to get into the 70s end of next week for fall (hopefully). I am still having issues. Here is a pic from today. I'm not sure if it's a fungus or what like others mentioned. I was thinking maybe Bermudagrass decline? Root rot? I did mow it up a notch and it didn't seem to help. I did also get some N down and it greened up the areas not affected. I'm to the point now where I hope I can get it back for next year.
> ...


Yes sir. I actually had a local landscape company out yesterday to help me out. They came to the conclusion it was leaf spot. I looked a little more into leaf spot and I think they nailed it.

I really appreciate everyone's knowledge. I guess we will see what happens next spring. I think we have FINALLY cleared the heat wave.


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

Good morning all,

I wanted to get some opinions on my bermuda this morning, I am hoping the fungus is gone and ready to look decent again, it is killing me. It is starting to wake up but I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help speed up the fill in process or if I should just let it do it's thing? Also, in the second picture, is that thatch? Should I remove it or leave it (I don't have a dethatch rake, just a regular rake).


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Rake it and scalp it as low as you can go without grinding up the dirt.

It'll do its magic as it warms up.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@WhiteSubi

In North Texas I have seen Take all Patch/ Bermuda Decline destroy more than half of lawns this spring.

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx

I have about 1K out of my 20K yard that seems to have this issue as well. I sprayed last fall with a fungicide. I'm using Azoxystrobin this spring. You can find it in a bag of Scott's Disease X. Amazon has it cheap right now for $16 ish a bag. It usually is about $19-20 at the big box.

https://plantdiseasehandbook.tamu.edu/landscaping/lawn-turf/sorted-by-names-of-diseases/take-all-patch-bermuda-decline-take-all-root-rot/


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Rake it and scalp it as low as you can go without grinding up the dirt.
> 
> It'll do its magic as it warms up.


I will do that, thank you!



cldrunner said:


> @WhiteSubi
> 
> In North Texas I have seen Take all Patch/ Bermuda Decline destroy more than half of lawns this spring.
> 
> ...


Wow! No joke. I hope you can get it under control as well. I appreciate the links and I will do some research! Thank you


----------



## WhiteSubi (Sep 6, 2019)

I wanted to give an update on my progress. I have been trying to mow it every 5-6 days at 2" (can't go below that due to bumps)and keeping it watered. I did the tuna can test so I have my sprinkler system dialed in now. The bare areas are filling in and a lot of new growth! I did find out I have a lot of rocks under the surface and I dug up about 20 of the little utility flags from an area that was bare. It's coming back and I appreciate everyones input and advice!

June 18


July 1


----------

